# Competition update



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Smokey and his son Achilles both placed 1st in their divisions today in AKC Obedience competition.










Lauren and Smokey.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------

